# introducing



## Merin28

Hello friends, My name is Merin fron houston. I wold like to use this forum to solve my anxieties...Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :) 
Sorry about your anxieties :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome x


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------

